# how old?



## rjb

so, since the last time i made a post like this i feel like i've seen more young people about
or maybe i'm imagining it.
but i just thought i'd see.
apologies if your age isn't on there.
poll making is a little confusing for me.

*edit* it's been such a long time since this thread it seems, and there are so many new faces, so i thought i'd re-dig it out :)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

19 when I got pregnant, but 20 now


----------



## vinteenage

I voted that I'm 18.
Really, I'm 17 but I'll be 18 on Monday. Obviously, I was 17 when I got pregnant.


----------



## bbyno1

21..22 in September which seems to be creeping up:Dx


----------



## Bride2Be

rjb you and I are really the only young, young girls on here :wacko:


----------



## tashaclaire

I was 20 when I became pregnant. I'm 21 now. I'm an oldie!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i was 18 when i got pregnant and today is my 20th birthday:bunny:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

i was 17 when I conceived, 18 now!


----------



## samface182

happy birthday romeeee :cake: :hugs:

i'm 19, fell pregnant at 18 xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Im 19 :)
x


----------



## stephx

I just turned 20 xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

18 when I got pregnant, 19 now :D


----------



## ShelbyLee

19 When I got Pregnant and I'll be 19 when my baby is born!


----------



## rainbows_x

I was 19 when I got pregnant, 20 now :)
x


----------



## AriannasMama

20 when I got pregnant, and I will be 21 on Wednesday!


----------



## smatheson

16 when i got pregnant and 17 now


----------



## LoisP

18 :) fell pregnant at 17 :flow:


----------



## nicki01

was 23 last tuesday!


----------



## Tanara

Happy Birthday Romee :cake:

18 now/when i concived. 19 when i will have my LO.


----------



## diamente17

i was 16 when i concived and will b 16 when i give birth :)


----------



## Sophiiie

19, very nearly 20 x


----------



## lovetaralyn

I was 17 when I got pregnant, 18 now.


----------



## happy-evie

19 now...20 in october


----------



## becca'&amp;bump

*16 when concieved LO, will be 17 when LO will be born (birthday: 27th december - due about the 8th april 2011) 

xx*


----------



## rjb

yeah bride, we are lol. i was 14 when i got pregs but i'm 15 now


----------



## pregnantteen1

16 years old


----------



## x__amour

18 now and when I conceived and I turn 19 in October. So I'll be 19 when I give birth! :)


----------



## Bride2Be

rjb said:


> yeah bride, we are lol. i was 14 when i got pregs but i'm 15 now

Ha ha I'm gonna be 15 when LO comes but I'm not yet 15 :cry::haha:


----------



## Inicia

Hey girls :) 
Im really new here so this is my first post lol. Hope ill make some friends :)

Anyways, im 17. I was 16 when i conceived. Baby is due feb 17 2011 :)


----------



## vinteenage

Inicia said:


> Hey girls :)
> Im really new here so this is my first post lol. Hope ill make some friends :)
> 
> Anyways, im 17. I was 16 when i conceived. Baby is due feb 17 2011 :)

Congratulations! You're not very far along yet then...right?


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

16 when i concieved and had her. 17 now.


----------



## lizardbreath

18 when i got pregnant 19 when i had her 20 when i got pregnant this time 21 when i have baby number 2


----------



## Inicia

vinteenage said:


> Inicia said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :)
> Im really new here so this is my first post lol. Hope ill make some friends :)
> 
> Anyways, im 17. I was 16 when i conceived. Baby is due feb 17 2011 :)
> 
> Congratulations! You're not very far along yet then...right?Click to expand...

Hey :) Thanks.
Nope! 12 weeks! 
How about you?


----------



## rockys-mumma

I fell pregnant at 19, but I was 20 when i had him and 20 now! :)


----------



## Mum_of_2_19

I fell pregnant at 16 had him at 16 as he was early, fell pregnant at 17 again and had her at 18 now 19 no more lol.


----------



## EmandBub

17 when I got pregnant, 17 now, will be 17 when I have her.
When she's 2 months i'll turn 18 
xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

rjb said:


> yeah bride, we are lol. i was 14 when i got pregs but i'm 15 now

theres me to :thumbup:
Im 15 :flower:


----------



## rjb

abbSTAR said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> yeah bride, we are lol. i was 14 when i got pregs but i'm 15 now
> 
> theres me to :thumbup:
> Im 15 :flower:Click to expand...

i didn't know you were my age! :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm 20 was 19 when I was pregnant.


----------



## mayb_baby

19 :)


----------



## dizzy65

20 :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I conceived my first at 17, gave birth to her when I was 18. Fell pregnant with my second possibly at the very end of being 18, or a couple of days into being 19, it's anyone's guess! And I will give birth to this one when I am still 19. 

Wow.. I've been here a while :rofl:

xoxox


----------



## jenny_wren

18 when i concieved
19 when i gave birth
and im 21 next month :shock:​


----------



## kattsmiles

I'm 18 and will be nearly 19 when my LO is born.


----------



## Burchy314

17 and 5 months pregnant but i turn 18 about a month before the baby is due


----------



## Bride2Be

abbSTAR said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> yeah bride, we are lol. i was 14 when i got pregs but i'm 15 now
> 
> theres me to :thumbup:
> Im 15 :flower:Click to expand...

Hurray! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## daisy74

Just turned 36


----------



## vaniilla

I'm 19 and turn 20 the month before lo is born :flower:


----------



## Mumma2B2010

18 :) 19 On September 8th :)


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm 19 :) xx


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Hello :D

I have ventured over to the Teen bit although I am technically not a teenager! 

I am 22 and conceived when I was 21 :)

Maybe this should be called young mum's or something then we would all fit into it :)

Daisy

x


----------



## driavee

I'm 19. I'll be 20 in November.


----------



## AngelzTears

I got pregnant at 19, but I'm 20 now. I'm surprised that most of the girls here are actually closer to the late teens rather than early teens!


----------



## EmandBub

that was what i was thinking Melody!
xx


----------



## myasmumma

im 20


----------



## pinkribbon

19, I'll be 20 on the 27th. :)


----------



## mixedmama

I'm 20 next week :) x


----------



## 17thy

I got pregnant a month after I turned 17, and lol i'll obviously still be 17 for a couple months after I have my little girl.


----------



## nicholatmn

19 when I got pregnant. 20 when she was born :)


----------



## rjb

re-dug for new people about :)


----------



## Dink_90

19 when concieved, 20 now and will be 20 when LO is born :flower:


----------



## rjb

i wish i could edit the poll, since the majority of people are 22+


----------



## Dollfacee

16 when i fell pregnant.. 17 now..


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

I am 22 and was 21 when I fell pregnant :)


----------



## Neferet

I was 17 when I got pregnant, 18 when I gave birth and I'm 19 now.


----------



## katharinas ma

17 when I got pregnant, 18 now


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey im 18 now and was when i got preg :D but will be 19 when i have our little baby hehe


----------



## LFrancesca

I'm 18 :)


----------



## smc17

im 19, but im only 5 weeks pregnant and my birthday is in 3 months.
so i will be 20.


----------



## BaybeeMama

Got prego when I was 21. Turned 22 in Dec


----------



## CRWx

i'm 15, 16 on the 27th :) x


----------



## annawrigley

^ I didnt know you were so young!

Theres so many late teens!
I was 16 when I conceived, 17 when I gave birth and 18 now. Which do I put? :haha:


----------



## CRWx

didn't you Anna? :lol:

i'm officially legal in 15 minutes :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Nope!

Happy birthday!! :D Bit late for that now :winkwink:


----------



## CRWx

thankyou :kiss:

& i know :rofl: xx


----------



## rjb

not sure lol i put 14 as i was 14 when i concieved so, idk lol


----------



## annawrigley

I put 17... I was 17 for the majority of my pregnancy, and when I gave birth so went with that ;)


----------



## tasha41

18 when I got pregnant...
21 now! But 22 this year.


----------



## rubberchickuk

well girls just thought id jump in here...i was 14 when i concieved.....just 15 when i had her, and i am now 27....she is 12, hard times but so worth it.......other children are 7 and 2....good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## candicex

I'm 20 turning 21 next month =)<3


----------



## MarchMummy11

I put down the wrong age :dohh::haha:
I'm 20 turning 21 9 days after due date :flower:


----------



## mybabiesrule

i was raped at 14, had my sons at 14 too, i had twins! But i love them SO much. im 16 now, they are 2 years old :) their names are Gavin Lee and Jackson Ray!


----------



## kimmy04

Im 20 and my little man will be born around my 21st bday!


----------



## Lauryn16

16 when I got pregnant.


----------



## tallemgirl

16 when I got pregnant/now I turn 17 in 6 days, and little man is due march 8th!


----------



## lily123

Was 19 when conceived, 19 when she was born, 20 now :D


----------



## Rhio92

I got pregnant at 17, and gave birth at 18 :plane:


----------



## emmylou92

pregnant at 17 gave birth at 18....hopefully be pregnant again once i have turned 19 (in august)


----------



## KatyMarie

I was 20 when I conceived, and turned 21 not long after :)

xx


----------



## confusedmommy

17 when i stated growing this little seed 18 now


----------



## HarlaHorse

15, but will be 16 when bubbas born.


----------



## first_time_ma

i was 16 when i got pregnant now im 17


----------



## VieraSky

I'm 19, but I will be 20 when my little guy is born.


----------



## rjb

bump for new members


----------



## xXerinXx

I'm 16 now, but I'll be 17 before the little one arrives.


----------



## hillarynicole

i found out the day before i turned 18 :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

16 when I concieved, 17 now


----------



## sequeena

I'm 22... guess I'm a bit old for this section, but I like it here :)


----------



## Helena_

I didn't realize how many older people there are here! At what age do you no longer think yourself a "teen"? When I hit 20 I stopped considering myself a teen. I moved out to live with OH when I was 17 though so I guess I should factor that in


----------



## jc_catt

16, will be 17 when Brody's born :)


----------



## YoungMummy08

i joined here when i was 18 pregnant with my son im now having my 2nd at 21


----------



## sequeena

Helena_Lynn said:


> I didn't realize how many older people there are here! At what age do you no longer think yourself a "teen"? When I hit 20 I stopped considering myself a teen. I moved out to live with OH when I was 17 though so I guess I should factor that in

I moved out at 19 but still considered myself a teen until 20 x


----------



## Abzandbump

18 when I conceived and Im 19 now :) x


----------



## amyw044

Whoa i feel old!! 22 :( I still feel like a teenager! I got pregnant 17 with my first, now preg with 3rd :) I'm more a lurker than a poster x


----------



## NuKe

Mumma2B2010 said:


> 18 :) 19 On September 8th :)

you have the same birthday as me! :flower:

and I'm an oldie, 25 :blush:

I'd just like to say, I'd never have thought some of you were soo young, given how well you write and how mature you clearly are! :flower:


----------



## AmyBear

I was 17 when i got pregnant and will be 18 when i give birth :) xx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

numero 22


----------



## Elizax

I'm 19 and will be 20 when baby is born :flower:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Im 18 and will be 19 when baby comes
Reminds me, my birthday is coming up!!


----------



## SapphireCrush

I'm 18 and will be 19 when baby is born! My birthday is in September.


----------



## Marlarky

19 when i got pregnant, 20 now. I will be less than a month over 21 when this baby arrives x


----------



## HarlaHorse

15, will be 16 when Laceys born :flow:


----------



## Kaisma

19 now, 1 month away from 20 when baby arrives :)


----------



## bbyno1

I never thought the majority of us were over 22!


----------



## cabbagebaby

its good we can still all relate to each other tho :D:D


----------



## Nora97

I was 14 when i got pregnant.


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

I'm 20 turning 21 in march


----------



## beanzz

18 when I got pregnant, will be 18 when I give birth but 19 shortly after :happydance: I'm due 14th my bday is 30th yay! :flow: xx


----------



## jemmie1994

16 when i got pregnant 17 now :)


----------



## we can't wait

Wow. This thread is OLD. :haha:
When I answered the poll I was 19. I'm 21 now... and still lurking on the teen area! :lol:


----------



## lucythehamste

This thread is old, but I wanted to post on it anyway! I'm 18. Today is the 29 and I am almost certain I conceived on my birthday more or less two weeks ago. I guess the doctor would be the only person to know!


----------



## snowfia

17. Will be 18 a couple of weeks after LO's due date :)


----------



## avecamour

How old are you darling? I'm 15


----------



## 16mommy2b

got preggers at 16 && will still be 16 when my little mans born:xmas23:


----------



## Chris59

18 here.


----------



## stefie94

I was 17


----------



## Anne98

14


----------



## ClairAye

Jeez this is an old thread, but I was 16 when I got pregnant and 17 when I had my LO, 18 in 2 months :haha:


----------



## haydenmummy

I was 15 when fell pregnant with my son had him at 16. 19 when I fell pregnant with this one and will still be 19 when she arrives xx :)


----------



## missmiylove

19 ;) ill be 20 when I have the baby


----------



## realtreebaby

I'm 19 now & 19 weeks pregnant and will be 20 in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## Kathleen1994

18 and 4 weeks pregnant :happydance:
i will be 19 in february :D

I had a lost back in may so i hope this one sticks


----------



## skye93

Im 18, will be 19 when lo arrives though :)


----------



## Anaconda

I'm 17 but will be 18 in November! Though LO is due the end of September so i'm still going to be 17 when she's born. Ah well, that's what happens when you have an-end-of-the-year-birthday.


----------



## mummyofgirls

I was 16 when i concieved Amelia , 17 when I had her
I was 18 when concieved Ava, 19 when I had her 
20 when i concieved Savannah and 21 when I had her

Im planning on enjoying a drink on xmas , newyear , and my birthday (all within 9 days) without being pregnant hahha


----------



## LittleAngel_x

17 when i conceived and i will be 17 when LO is born and i will be 18 within a month of having LO :)


----------



## Chloe.E

15 when I fell pregnant and 16 now!x


----------



## fl00b

i fell pregnant when i was 17 but turned 18 2 weeks before i had LO x


----------



## Harli

I just turned 18 in August!


----------



## thatch

i was 19 when i got pregnant but just turned 20


----------



## katherinegrey

I was 20 when I fell pregnant, but I was only about 8 weeks along when I turned 21 :flower:


----------



## Abigail8673

I just turned 19 last week, found out I was pregnant today!


----------



## mummyofgirls

Abigail8673 said:


> I just turned 19 last week, found out I was pregnant today!

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! Hope it goes all smooth !


----------



## realtreebaby

Abigail8673 said:


> I just turned 19 last week, found out I was pregnant today!

WOW congrats! Wish you the best! :happydance:


----------



## Ashleii15

14 when I got pregnant/had my son. I'll be 16 in Dec.


----------

